# Einfache Visualisierung in Codesys V3.5



## Thorsten16 (23 Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
Zum Abschluss meines Programmes wollte ich noch eine kleine Visualisierung implementieren.
Mein Ziel war es, ein Eingabefeld zu erzeugen, in dem ich einen String eingeben kann, der beim Start des Programmes einer Variablen in meinem Programm zugewiesen wird. Wenn das Programm fertig ist, soll ein weiterer Wert in einem Ausgabefeld angezeigt werden.
Das stellt sich jedoch schwieriger heraus, als gedacht. Die Tutorials die ich gefunden habe, waren max. für Codesys V2 und die Anweisungen daraus lassen sich nicht wirklich auf V3.5 übertragen. Generell habe ich da auch keine Anleitung gefunden, die sich um die Thematik meines Problems dreht.
Bisher bin ich so weit, dass ich von Platzhaltern erfahren habe, die ich angeblich wohl z.B. erstellten Rechtecken zuweisen können soll. Aus der Online-Hilfe von Codesys habe ich nur herauslesen können, dass man den Platzhaltern Namen geben kann, womit ich auf bestimmte Variablen verweisen kann, aber irgendwie wird da für mich kein Schuh draus.
Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand bei meinem hoffentlich doch noch einfachen Problem helfen könnte.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Januar 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,  ich würde einfach im Store die Beispiele anschauen, alternativ hänge ich dir mal ein einfaches an... wo eine Texteingabe an der Webvisu bzw Internen Visu in CODESYS relaisiert ist.  Grüße


----------



## Thorsten16 (27 Januar 2015)

Hallo, erst einmal vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar, HausSPSler. 
Ich hab ein Textfeld wie bei deinem Beispiel implementiert, aber dann komme ich nicht weiter.
Ich stelle ja ein, dass die Variable geschrieben wird, wenn ich auf das Textfeld klicke (OnMouseDown Eingabekonfiguration). Wenn ich aber auf das Textfeld klicke, während mein Programm läuft, dann kann ich es lediglich editieren, mein Text wird keiner Variable zugewiesen.
MfG


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

was hast du genau konfiguriert? 
Kannst du mal einen Screen shot posten?

Grüße


----------



## Thorsten16 (27 Januar 2015)

Hi, Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Bemühungen. Die Einstellungen passen so. Was passiert denn mit dem %s in der Textzeile? Sollte da nicht der String stehen, der der Variable zugewiesen wird?
Wenn ich dann das Programm so starte, wird nichts zugewiesen und wenn ich auf das Textfeld klicke, kann ich es einfach nur weiter bearbeiten.
Gruß


----------



## HausSPSler (28 Januar 2015)

puh... sieht erst mal nicht so verkehrt aus, häng doch einfach mal dein Projekt an..!

Grüße


----------



## Thorsten16 (28 Januar 2015)

Hallo, Bitte nicht erschrecken bei der Form. Das ist mein erstes Projekt mit Codesys .
MfG


----------



## HausSPSler (28 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
die Form ist kein Problem,
also ich versuch es dir verbal zu erklären, was du an deinem Projekt ändern solltest:

Du bist im Simulationsmode + du hast unterhalb der Applikation keinen VisualisierungsManager 
-> also rechtsclick auf Application Visualisierung hinzufühen dabei wir ein VisualisierungsManager und TargetVisu und Webvisu Objekt hinzugefügt
Jetzt musst du mit Doppelclick auf das Targetvisu Objekt im Geräte Baum noch deine visu_1 als StartVisu angeben. (auch auf dem Webvisu Objekt)

So das ist schon mal das was du machen musst.
 Ich würde dir empfehlen nicht im Simulations mode zu arbeiten auf dem Windows PC auf dem du CODESYS hast wird ja auch eine echte SPS die
"Control Win" mit installiert.
Starten kannst du die im Tasktray "CODESYS Control Win" mit rechtsclicken ""Start PLC" -die SPS läuft 2h im Demo wenn nicht lizensiert...die könnte auch z.B Etherca, Profinet oder CANopen (über Peak USB ) wenn du echte IO's anschließen willst!

Dann doppeclick im CODESYS Gerätebaum auf die SPS - dann im rechten Fenster "Scan Network" und hier siehst du dann nach dem SCAN die SPS auf deinem PC (die sollte heißen wie dein PC)
Nun kannst du online gehen nach dem Starten öffnet sich eine Fullscreen Targetvisu die du mit Alt-F4 schließen kannst (wenn dir diese Fullscreen Targetvisu zu lästig ist, einfach das Element Targetvisu unterhalb des VisuManagers rauslöschen) 
mit deinem Eingabefenster alternativ kannst du aber auch mit http://deinRechnerName:8080/webvisu.htm  über den Browser deine SPS bedienen. -> Das geht auch mit Android und IPhone wenn du im gleichen Netz bist.

Grüße


----------



## Thorsten16 (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo HausSPSler,
Das war mir leider alles neu. Jetzt hab ich es aber einrichten können und es klappt.
Vielen Dank für deine Zeit und Mühe.
MfG Thorsten


----------



## annD (26 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
kann man bei der Webvisu über den Browser auch direkt eine Unterseite aufrufen, ohne über die Startseite gehen zu müssen?
Bei der Konfiguration von webvisu.htm kann man immer nur eine Seite eintragen. Ein direkter Aufruf z.B. über einen Adresszusatz wäre super.
Schöne Grüße,
annD


----------



## HausSPSler (26 Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich verstehe noch nicht ganz was du machen willst... zuerst ne "nicht Webvisu" Seite aufrufen mir der du dann letztendlich in die Webvisu Startseite kommst?
Du kannst natürlich von derWebvisu Startseite in deine andere Seite "navigieren"... (z.B 2. Tab aufmachen mit deiner Seite) usw

Grüße


----------



## annD (26 Mai 2015)

Hallo HausSPSler,
ich würde gerne mehrere "unabhängige" Webvisualisierungen auf einer Steuerung realisieren. Die unterschiedlichen Browser sollen alle jeweils eine separate Visualisierung erhalten und automatisch dort starten (also nicht eine gemeinsame Startseite für alle). Das wären dann mehrere verschiedene Bedienplätze.
Lg annD


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Mai 2015)

Hallo annD,
ja das geht, du hängst einfach so viele Webvisu's unter deinen VisuManager wie du verschiedene Clients starten willst und rufst dann z.B webvisu1.htm beim ersten Client auf webvisu2.htm
Siehe Screenshot
Grüße


----------

